# Multiple IDs creations



## EagleEyes

I have noticed new accounts are made to troll only. Please know that if you are a fresh member and you are going to troll, you are not going to last long. If you are going to create another ID to troll, be sure that your IPs will be banned. You will be banned again.

As simple as it gets, your best bet is to post reasonable thoughts and win with valid discussions. You will never be banned.

Trolling will not be tolerated, however

Thank you. Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like Like:
40


----------



## Ignited Mind

Win se yaad aaya. Can we hold debate competitions? Like a timed debate tournament or something,.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## EagleEyes

Ignited Mind said:


> Win se yaad aaya. Can we hold debate competitions? Like a timed debate tournament or something,.



Yes, there are plans. Lets see.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## EagleEyes

GangLeader 
KashmiriPolice

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## EagleEyes

Sad to see senior members doing this.

sam1474u -
Girish 
divya 
BackStabber

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## EagleEyes

Multiple Accounts will get you banned. We have a tracking system which will track you down!

WS-10 Engine and his multiple accounts banned.
No suspensions, straight up gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## EagleEyes

kkracre/laman12345 banned permanently for multiple accounts.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## EagleEyes

Mig-35/Major Shaheb banned

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## EagleEyes

Bombay Dude/Setting
miss/shelly 

Are banned for multiple IDs. You create multiple IDs, we will ban original IDs.

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## EagleEyes

@Samrat007/ @sachin786/ @kumarkumar1867 is banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Kompromat

A, long overdue move

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## EagleEyes

@bandit @FatTire @Rajputana multiple IDs banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## EagleEyes

@Hound @indipatriot banned.
http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-introduction/225757-hii-every-one.html

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## EagleEyes

@T-Bortecine @TR.1

Banned for multiple IDS.
@bouncing betty @abuhaif @tech driver banned for multiple IDs.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## EagleEyes

@Dark Warrior @Doctor Death @Human Rights Activist @SR 71 Blackbird

Multiple ID troll banned.

Engaged in creating anti-Pakistani threads and banned topics. Other nationalities now cannot create negative Pakistani social news. Please be aware.

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## EagleEyes

@Gestapo @Night in the Desert

Banned for multiple ID

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## EagleEyes

@angeldust @vsdoc

Multiple IDs

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## EagleEyes

@RIMPAC @Liaoning banned

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## EagleEyes

@Nervi @jackyy banned for multiple accounts and suicide trolling with the other.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## EagleEyes

@Gandalf @Markx @Marker1

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## EagleEyes

@rakam the above guy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EagleEyes

@dearone4u_22 @kam83 banned for multiple ids

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rafael

Khuss kum, Jahaan Paak!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EagleEyes

@DroneAcharya @Perceptron drone shot down. 
@Voxx Markx fella.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## EagleEyes

@AfghanX @AGENT 47

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## EagleEyes

@peep @sexy gun

Multiple ids.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## EagleEyes

@Digital Soldier @Iklil

caught by @Spring Onion

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat

@WebMaster
 @angaradubai is using a proxy. He's @abvgroup 

Show him the boot.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## EagleEyes

@Agnivarsha @Omtatsat


----------



## EagleEyes

@black_jack @niket @Youknowme

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

@Surenas

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EagleEyes

@audi

@BhaiZakir @David James

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## EagleEyes

@energym

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@W.11 aka @darkinsky

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EagleEyes

@Safavid empire



@MOHSENAM 



Banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EagleEyes

Friei Indien
Male
Oct 2, 2014


 Indien
Male
Today at 7:45 AM


 Machine Gunner
Male
Sep 17, 2014


 The Archnazi
Male, from India
Sep 9, 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EagleEyes

@FreedomforKashmir @wondhammer @kobenhaven @diana @Ajtrlevina @shivanimalhotra

These IDs are all made by the same member @Angry Bird.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

